# textproc/gtk-doc/work/.../__pycache__/... No such file or directory



## HL1234 (May 28, 2021)

```
t/usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/py38-gtk-doc/python/gtkdoc/__pycache__/__init__.cpython-38.opt-1.pyc:No such file or director
/usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/py38-gtk-doc/python/gtkdoc/__pycache__/__init__.cpython-38.pyc:No such file or directory
/usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/py38-gtk-doc/python/gtkdoc/__pycache__/check.cpython-38.opt-1.pyc:No such file or directory
/usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/py38-gtk-doc/python/gtkdoc/__pycache__/check.cpython-38.pyc:No such file or directory
...
```
I try to install lang/mono6.8 for this port textproc/gtk-doc is needed.
I could compile mono6.8 with `make build` and after have to change settings in the Makefile:

```
CONFLICTS_BUILD=       
#https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=238089
#  niqck 2020-03-04
#  Added USE_GCC=any to the port Makefile and now it builds on FreeBSD 12.1
#HL USE_GCC=any
USE_GCC=any
```

After some hours I do a `make install`
here it came to some errors with Python ports: i.e.
/usr/ports/textproc/itstool/work/stage/usr/local/share/py38-itstool/.... can not be found. I found out that /usr/ports/textproc/itstool/work/stage/usr/local/share/itstool/.... is there. After renaming /itstool/ to /py38-itstool/ it installs further.
At usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/ the same:
/usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/py38-gtk-doc file or directory not found.
I renamed again /usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/gtk-doc to /usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/py38-gtk-doc, that works, too - but there are still some files missing and they I can not find; see error above...

`ll /usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/py38-gtk-doc/python/gtkdoc` shows

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel      0 Jan. 19 18:08 __init__.py
drwxr-xr-x 2 root wheel    512 Mai  28 23:36 .
drwxr-xr-x 3 root wheel    512 Mai  28 23:36 ..
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel   4868 Jan. 19 18:08 check.py
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel  21905 Jan. 19 18:08 common.py
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel    316 Mai  28 23:36 config_data.py
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel    999 Jan. 19 18:08 config.py
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel  14582 Jan. 19 18:08 fixxref.py
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel   1604 Jan. 19 18:08 highlight.py
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel  28672 Jan. 19 18:08 md_to_db.py
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel 183216 Jan. 19 18:08 mkdb.py
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel   2945 Jan. 19 18:08 mkhtml.py
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel  59055 Jan. 19 18:08 mkhtml2.py
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel   2060 Jan. 19 18:08 mkman.py
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel   4787 Jan. 19 18:08 mkpdf.py
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel   8188 Jan. 19 18:08 rebase.py
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel  48530 Jan. 19 18:08 scan.py
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel  41879 Jan. 19 18:08 scangobj.py
```
 but no __pycache__/ folder. I found out that it is may be something what was not build but for installing its recommended see: https://www.geeks3d.com/hacklab/20190424/python-how-to-avoid-pyc-files/
I have tried to set the ENV variable `set PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE=1` (see disable the creation of the __pycache__ directory) bevor `make build`but it has not work.
Please, what can I do now?


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 28, 2021)

HL1234 said:


> /usr/ports/textproc/itstool/work/stage/usr/local/share/py38-itstool/.... can not be found. I found out that /usr/ports/textproc/itstool/work/stage/usr/local/share/itstool/.... is there. After renaming /itstool/ to /py38-itstool/ it installs further.
> At usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/ the same:
> /usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/py38-gtk-doc file or directory not found.
> I renamed again /usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/gtk-doc to /usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/py38-gtk-doc, that works, too - but there are still some files missing and they I can not find; see error above...


Hello,

looks like plist issues on your side.

Try to create a new one on the affected ports with:
`rm pkg-plist` (if not done yet)
`make` (if not done yet)
`make makeplist > pkg-plist` and then remove the first line.

After that you have to clean and rebuild it.


----------

